# quick question after overclock



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys I just overclocked my i7 920 and im looking at core temp. the TDP jumps up to 147 watts. Heres a screenshot, I know its just something small to tweak in the bios becuase someone gave me a tip how to do it months ago. Just cant remember how.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it doesn't matter as long as your power supply can handle the increase.

Obviousley you realise that when you overclock you are effectively putting more power through the cpu to maintain that overclock don't you?


----------

